# Graduation Gift for Masters Degree



## easyrider (Dec 5, 2009)

What is an usual gift for a daughter who earned a Masters degree ? A trip to Mexico ? I don't know.

Thanks


----------



## BevL (Dec 5, 2009)

I dunno, but congrats to you and her.   Your buttons must be bursting with pride!!

I always think a trip somewhere - but that's probably just because we're who we are.  Something they can't afford for themselves.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 5, 2009)

A new laptop computer?  Money?  Something specifically related to her area - i.e. a subscription or membership or equipment or books.....


----------



## easyrider (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm not sure about money or a lap top because she already has that. I dont know anything about phycology so there goes the subscriptions and memberships unless its a WM membership and I don't feel like spending that much anyway. 

What about flowers ? Is that something you would give to your daughter ? Or a gift certificate to Olive Garden ? I'm running out of time as she graduates tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## NWL (Dec 5, 2009)

A big bunch of flowers will be perfect for tomorrow.  It will also give you time to consider what "the approriate gift" will be.

Have a great day!


----------



## djs (Dec 5, 2009)

Not so much a gift, but when I got my MBA my siblings and I all went to Vegas for a weekend.  Between them and spouses/partners/friends we had about 14 people.  It was a fun time, and a great way to get together.  

As far as a gift goes, my parents bought me a nice chair for my living room (not one of those "school" chairs we'll often see in an office.  Not exactly a typical gift, but it was something I both wanted and needed.


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Not daughter but Neice*

When my brother n laws daughter got her Masters we spent about $400 to get a beautiful frame for holding her certificate.  If it was my daughter then yes, a trip somewhere would be great.  I know in my family I'm always very happy when any of them get a higher education.  
I was the first in my family to get a college degree way back in 1976 and since then my older brother, younger brother both got degrees and about 4 other family members now have Masters.
Bart


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 5, 2009)

It's a little concerning that her dad doesn't know her well enough to know what she needs/wants. This situation calls for a gift certificate from a 'better' department store for an amount she would find useful.

I think the framing of her diploma is a good move, as would be some help in setting up/furnishing of the daudhter's professional office or wherever she plans exercising her new diploma.

Personally, I think that flowers or Olive Garden dinner are far too fleeting a reward and don't recognize the work and sacrifice the daughter made to acheive the Master's.

Jim Ricks


----------



## pjrose (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm happy to hear the frames mentioned.  I got DH's and my graduate degrees professionally framed too.  Don't have it done for her as she should pick out the framing and matting, but perhaps an ad for a good frame shop in a nice card.  Dinner out is a must, and flowers are nice, but not the main gift. 

Is she in clinical psychology, i.e. counseling?  If so, the suggestion of a chair is pretty neat - cut out some pictures of reclining chairs, armchairs, wing chairs, etc, and say that she can pick one that will be appropriate for her office.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. Were going with flowers off the get go. I am gift picking challenged and usually only get some one what they ask for. I asked her last night at the restaurant what she would like and she told me we already did enough. She actually paid the tab including tip for nine of us. I'm impressed. 

I will ask her if she would like a frame. That's a good idea. My wife agrees.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 5, 2009)

easyrider said:


> I'm not sure about money or a lap top because she already has that. I dont know anything about phycology so there goes the subscriptions and memberships unless its a WM membership and I don't feel like spending that much anyway.
> 
> What about flowers ? Is that something you would give to your daughter ? Or a gift certificate to Olive Garden ? I'm running out of time as she graduates tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks



I take it from the statement "I'm not sure about money, she already has that" that you paid for her education. That's a pretty good gift by itself, if you ask me.  It's alot more than most of us got to be sure.  A gift certificate to olive garden is something you give your secretary.  How about flowers, and a nice heartfelt letter about how proud you are of her and everything she has accomplished so far?  I think that would go a long way.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 5, 2009)

It's great that she has money. My son, getting a masters in journalism will be really lucky to find a job. I think he will want a new laptop as his is barely hanging on right now. I would say a trip would be great and the framing idea is good. I think I will do that for my son when he graduates also.
Liz


----------



## easyrider (Dec 5, 2009)

We did the flowers, tropical Hawaiian type and Cascade wild flower type. Then we went to Olive Garden for a 2.5 hour meal with all of our immediate family. This time she let me get the tab. Very enjoyable day. Her masters is in social work and the plan is to start on her PHD. She wants me to make her a custom frame, so I will. Eventually.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 5, 2009)

When I got my MBA, I had to buy the cake and invite the relatives to my parents' house. Seems it didn't go over great, as my baby sister got a knife and cut my name OUT/OFF the cake (big hole) before anyone arrived. Her words were, "My college, my graduation day and your name is not on my cake".  Still a joke in the family and she has the before & after pictures of the cake I brought with both of our names on it.  Should have gone to a different college or not graduated at the same graduation event.  

When one of my other sister's got her MBA, I travelled down to TX.  I got the other siblings to go in on a lovely gold necklace.  It had been a lousy 2 years in her life. Our dad had died, her husband of 15 years left & divoriced her & got remarried, and her employer had been brought out & downsized the entire company. I think each of us contributed $65 ($260 total) - it was perfect, loves it still but she would never had brought it for herself. Everyone in the family was so pleased as it was perfect on her.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 5, 2009)

djs said:


> Not so much a gift, but when I got my MBA my siblings and I all went to Vegas for a weekend.  Between them and spouses/partners/friends we had about 14 people.  It was a fun time, and a great way to get together.



That's what we're doing too!  My son is graduating in May in Montana and we've decided to go to Las Vegas together instead of coming straight back to Chicago.  My youngest will be 21 by then so it seemed like a great way to get everyone together.  

Deb


----------

